# E-Sys PSdZ Errors



## arwaldman (Feb 2, 2016)

I just changed the chassis code in the launcher from F034 (my car, which I coded successfully) to F006 (a friend's car, which has never been coded), and immediately on clicking the connect button in E-Sys I get an error that says "PSdZ Error, Setting CodingProperties Failed [C048], wrong number format for dealerID [805]." My E-Sys is version 3.26.1, and I read on a forum post here that deleting the e-sys preferences file can help, but this only prevented my E-Sys from launching entirely. I restored the file and I still get the same error. Can anyone help?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

I would check E-sys options to make sure data directory is correct.

Check that E-Sys "Options" => "Settings" => "Directories => Data: path" is set properly (e.g. "C:\Data")

And, %\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F010\F010_16_03_501\odx\*dist*


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

arwaldman said:


> I just changed the chassis code in the launcher from F034 (my car, which I coded successfully) to F006 (a friend's car, which has never been coded), and immediately on clicking the connect button in E-Sys I get an error that says "PSdZ Error, Setting CodingProperties Failed [C048], wrong number format for dealerID [805]." My E-Sys is version 3.26.1, and I read on a forum post here that deleting the e-sys preferences file can help, but this only prevented my E-Sys from launching entirely. I restored the file and I still get the same error. Can anyone help?


What PSdZData version are you using?


----------

